# Welcome Porn_Player as Int'l BBall Mod!



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

We're looking to continue the resurgence of this forum, and are happy to welcome Porn_Player as a moderator for this section of the site. 

Can't wait to keep on building it up!

:cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Congrats, you will do a great job


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool; hopefully this section will gain some attention and traffic.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Thank you all very much :biggrin:

I came to this site as a boy, I know feel like with the help of the site I have become a man. Ok so that might be slightly far-fetched, but this really is a pretty awesome honour to be planted on me.

I will be sticking around like toffee, hopefully I don't become a one man army.

Anybody needs any help around here just hit me up.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ heheheh, you may have become a man, but we'll work you like a dog! 

(It was either that line or a crack about Bar Mitzvahs...) 

More to the point, mmmmmmm toffee...


----------

